# Autocut



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

These may not be new to many on here, but I thought I would mention them. I have known about them for awhile but always stuck with the mini-cutter, and just got tired of using it, especially when I was cutting some type L copper yesterday. So while I was at the HD today, I bought two and went back to church job, and used them.

Sure wished I had not waited so long to use them. If they hold up, it will be another is a series of solid tool purchases for the new business.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A buddy of mine has them and they do work well. I'm more than covered for tubing cutters so I can never justify buying these but they do work nice. Especially when they get wet, they just keep cutting.:thumbsup:




Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

They track when they get warn. At 20 bucks a pop I don't think they are really worth it. The Milwaukee auto cutter with the 12V battery for 199 is a much better investment. I works so fast and gets into just as tight of spaces as the auto cuts.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ferguson has their own line of tools ,,, " Raptor " . THE BEST autocut you can get !! Grab a bunch of the replacement wheels too ,, easy to change !


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> They track when they get warn. At 20 bucks a pop I don't think they are really worth it. The Milwaukee auto cutter with the 12V battery for 199 is a much better investment. I works so fast and gets into just as tight of spaces as the auto cuts.



They have replacement wheels for these autocuts. But I wanted to point out all tubing cutters track when they are worn out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> They have replacement wheels for these autocuts. But I wanted to point out all tubing cutters track when they are worn out.


They track due to a worn cutter?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> They track due to a worn cutter?


Yea they turn into a thread cutter.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Been using autocutters for a couple years. Mini-cutters or regular pipe cutters are no longer needed. I thought about the milwaukee but the last thing I need is another tool with a battery that has to be charged.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use them alot, and at 16 bucks for 3/4" i dont mind throwing them out, there disposable


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL I carry no less than 2 batteries in most evenings for recharge. Does get old sometimes. I've started just dragging cords again cuz get tired of running back to truck a fresh battery.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been using the Pipe Slice for years and they are very good, about 30 a pop though. I bought a set (1/2, 3/4, 1") autocuts, and don't think the blades are as good, but they are cheaper. I have had a mini cutter for a long time with minimal use and I don't like them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

There great cutters. I use them all the time. Wear out pretty quick, but I just get a new one. They will cut soft copper, just not that great.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I use them alot, and at 16 bucks for 3/4" i dont mind throwing them out, there disposable


Ditto. Been using them for over 5 years. They aren't the best cutter out there and they do start to track easily. they are so cheap and get lost so easily I don't care.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cal said:


> Ferguson has their own line of tools ,,, " Raptor " . THE BEST autocut you can get !! Grab a bunch of the replacement wheels too ,, easy to change !


Yes the Raptor version is way better than the general and costs less.


----------

